# Show the sawsite we mean business



## North of 60 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lay down a pic of your saws. These are the stoves next best friends other than dry wood. ;-)


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought this thread woulda took off. Well, here ya go......
Stihl 034AV, Husqvarna 316 (elec), Mac 3516 (given to me in exchange for cutting a branch), old 12" Craftsman (given by a friend cleaning his garage), In the background is my HF 8hp B&S;/27 ton splitter. Not pictured; Remington-saw-on-a-stick)


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, we mean business.


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 21, 2007)

Eric,
   I don't really know what they are, but they are oh-so-cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TMonter (Dec 22, 2007)

The one on the left I believe is a Mall chainsaw. The one on the right I have no idea.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 22, 2007)

Now were talkin. ;-)  Thought maybe I was banned from here.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 22, 2007)

The one on the left might be a Mall. There were a whole bunch of different brands that looked pretty similar back in the late '40s and early '50s, I believe. The one on the right is a Wright Reciprocating Saw. The blade slides back and forth and is driven by the driveshaft. I've never fired it up, although it does generate a spark when you yank the cord, so it would probably run. I wouldn't want to tangle with that big two-man saw. You can turn the bar 45 degrees for felling. Or, I should say you have to turn the bar 45 degrees for felling, because unlike a modern chainsaw engine, the carburetor on those things only worked in the vertical position.


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Eric! Anyone else? C'mon, I know you can put my puny pile o' saws to shame!


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 24, 2007)

MuckSavage said:
			
		

> Thanks Eric! Anyone else? C'mon, I know you can put my puny pile o' saws to shame!


I guess the rest buy their wood already processed. Ya know the softies like Gunner, Bro B, Hogz, iceman and so on.... 
Psssst  That outa get em started. ;-)


----------



## sedanman (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll list 'em, I don't have a group picture. 
Stihl. 009. enough N.O.S. parts to build a brand new 015. and a PORTED MS-361
Husky one lone PORTED 2100 (this will pull your arm off on start-up if you're not ready for it)
Dolmar 5100 with heated handles and one without. 7900 with heated handles and one PORTED one without. 
Wright Blade Saw model 520 runs and I have cut with it (slowly) 
MacCulloch 1-40 restored to showroom condition runs like new
Homelite blue XL-12 restored to showroom condition runs like, new oils when it wants to (manual oile loses prime) 
Mini-Brute 12volt electric saw powered by a Bosch starter motor. 
Sears older electric saw for when it's too early or late to run a gas saw. 

There were 3 Jonsered's 49-SP (great saws, gave 2 of them to friends and sold the other one, which I regret)
There were 2 Stihl 064's an 026 an 011 or two, 2 or 3 015's , some more Mac's, a David Bradley, a Dolmar 112,119,120 and a KMS4
(rotary engine saw in a billion pieces, got it that way for $50 and traded it for a new 7900 with  20,24,28 bar and chain set ups) 
At one point there were 20 or more running saws and there have been more than 40 total, I can't even remember them all.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy Smokes!  That's a lot of saws!


----------



## Gunner (Dec 27, 2007)

:coolgrin:


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that for real Gunner? What a 5 foot bar?


----------



## Scrounger (Dec 27, 2007)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Is that for real Gunner? What a 5 foot bar?



He probably uses it to trim his toenails. Saves bendin over.


----------



## Gunner (Dec 27, 2007)

No it's bogus, saw it on the saw site.


----------



## jpl1nh (Dec 28, 2007)

Just running a Stihl 029 Super.  But then again, all I do is cut wood. %-P


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 28, 2007)

Gunner said:
			
		

> No it's bogus, saw it on the saw site.



My local Stihl dealer (Ed's Rentals, Erial, NJ) has an MS880 with a 59" bar. (might as well say 5') I think the price is like $2500. The guy told me they actually sell a few a year.....imagine.....in South Jersey!


----------



## titan (Dec 31, 2007)

Here ya go:my weapons of choice and my start on next year's wood.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 31, 2007)

MuckSavage said:
			
		

> Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tree service guys buy those. And, loggers like the one in my avatar.


----------



## hotsaws (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> The one on the left might be a Mall. There were a whole bunch of different brands that looked pretty similar back in the late '40s and early '50s, I believe. The one on the right is a Wright Reciprocating Saw. The blade slides back and forth and is driven by the driveshaft. I've never fired it up, although it does generate a spark when you yank the cord, so it would probably run. I wouldn't want to tangle with that big two-man saw. You can turn the bar 45 degrees for felling. Or, I should say you have to turn the bar 45 degrees for felling, because unlike a modern chainsaw engine, the carburetor on those things only worked in the vertical position.



wall yes the one on right is a Wright Reciprocating Saw for sure  The one on the left  might be a mall it could be a disston their tons of others it might be 2


----------



## smokinj (Aug 28, 2008)

In the soup


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 29, 2008)

What is a ported saw?

Would this be good on a MS441?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 29, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> What is a ported saw?
> 
> Would this be good on a MS441?


you can port any saw its just opening up the muffler and retuneing it gives you more horse power, and yes that 441 would run like a bat out of ____ ,the 441 are very resticted mufflers trying to meet new emmisions


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Sep 1, 2008)

Flash's MS660 and my 5100s. 

WoodButcher


----------



## bmwbj (Sep 4, 2008)

That was a work out for my poor little saws...


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 7, 2008)

Gave her a decent run just yesterday....newly acquired MS310 w/18" bar....


----------



## rich81 (Sep 7, 2008)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> Gave her a decent run just yesterday....newly acquired MS310 w/18" bar....



i hope you saved the beers for after the playing LOL!!


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hah, no doubt.  While I watched the wood stack itself I polished off a Beast or two.  It was a nice day for sure...


----------



## countrybois (Sep 8, 2008)

My 440 w/28" bar and 034 w/20" and lots of oak. Pile looks alot different now, all of it is bucked and have about 13 cords split and stacked. Guessing another 8 - 10 cords to go.


----------



## JPapiPE (Sep 8, 2008)

Ported saws? Oh, they come from another country like Ported Rico. I'll tell you my Echo 49.cc looks an awful like the Stihl saw pictured above. Same gray and orange. Whats funny is when I bought my saw from a chainsaw dealer(John Deere) it was the last year they sold Echo...then they went to Stihl...I wonder if there is some connection...I do have some $500 invested in my chain saw with 2 bars and 5 chains and the Oregon clamp on sharpener. I just can't get it back from the fellow I loaned it too. I did sell him my 18" craftsman 5 years ago for a small penny and figiured it would get him off my back from the borrowing thing...but for him it is easier to borrow my stuff rather than sharpen his chain. Also I did include in the purchase a clamp on Oregon sharpening systen with files... He is such a good friend that ...I can't get too mad at him...He did promise me a return of firewood for my troubles...but lately I have just seen so much free wood lying by the side of the road...that I think , if i just had my chainsaw.... He has promised to deliver it back next week, but he has had my big bolt cutters too for the last 2 months...I have to say i don't lend tools to anyone but this guy, but he is bad enough for 5 people.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 8, 2008)

JPapiPE said:
			
		

> Ported saws? Oh, they come from another country like Ported Rico. I'll tell you my Echo 49.cc looks an awful like the Stihl saw pictured above. Same gray and orange. Whats funny is when I bought my saw from a chainsaw dealer(John Deere) it was the last year they sold Echo...then they went to Stihl...I wonder if there is some connection...I do have some $500 invested in my chain saw with 2 bars and 5 chains and the Oregon clamp on sharpener. I just can't get it back from the fellow I loaned it too. I did sell him my 18" craftsman 5 years ago for a small penny and figiured it would get him off my back from the borrowing thing...but for him it is easier to borrow my stuff rather than sharpen his chain. Also I did include in the purchase a clamp on Oregon sharpening systen with files... He is such a good friend that ...I can't get too mad at him...He did promise me a return of firewood for my troubles...but lately I have just seen so much free wood lying by the side of the road...that I think , if i just had my chainsaw.... He has promised to deliver it back next week, but he has had my big bolt cutters too for the last 2 months...I have to say i don't lend tools to anyone but this guy, but he is bad enough for 5 people.


The guy i cut with has a 49 cc echo been cutting with it 15year
one clutch is all he done to it


----------



## JPapiPE (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that is great news SmokinJ ...I have never heard from any other echo owner...Thanks so much for your post...
Joltin Joe


----------



## Kneerat (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats a great picture snee.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 22, 2008)

Stee- Do you always lay your saw upside down?
If you're going to port, do the intake & exhaust as a minimum.  Just removing casting lines with a dremel helps alot!


----------

